# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Hilfe beim Segelkauf

## Gast

Ich surf jetzt seit zwei Jahren jeden Sommer im Urlaub und jetzt spiel ich mit dem Gedanken mir neues eigenes Material anzuschaffen. Da wir noch en etwas lteres Brett haben (Calypso, is glaub von BIC) wollt ich mir erstmal en Segel kaufen. Es sollte so in etwa 5m gro , fr alles zu gebrauchen und auch noch spter brauchbar sein.
Leider hab ich keine Ahnung von dem Ganzen un nun brucht ich en paar gute Tipps welche Segel denn da zu empfehlen wren. Bin brigens erst 15 un wieg so 55kg bei 1,73m. 


Schon mal danke im Voraus
greetz DonCopal

----------


## Gast

Also ich wrde Dir ein Freestyle-Segel empfehlen.
Die sind schn leicht, handlich.....und Du hast spter garantiert auch noch Deinen Spa damit.
Sie gleiten frh an & Du kannst die Manwer super damit ben.

Diese Segel gibts von allen Marken.....das ist dann eigentlich Geschmacksache.
Ich find z.B. das Simmer Freezone von 2002 ein spitze Segel.

Greetz & Aloha
Alex.

----------


## Gast

Erstmal danke fr die schnelle ANtwort aber ich htt da noch en paar Fragen. Ich hab mich mal ber dieses Simmer Freezone informiert.Also ich hab hier (www.surfsport.de/test.zip) gelesen, dass das es "zu den schlechteren Gleitern dieser Gruppe gehrt". Macht das denn viel aus?? Weil ich will ja nich nur ein Segel, mit dem ich spter Manver fahren kann sondern auch eins zum Heizen, also nen echten Allrounder. 
Hab da z.B. das NeilPryde Supernova gesehen. Is aber kein Freestyle- sondern en Freeride-Segel. Wie wr denn das so fr mich??
Auerdem hab ich noch ne Frage zum Mastkauf: Lohnt es sich denn sehr, mehr Geld fr einen Mast mit grerem Carbonanteil auszugeben??


Danke fr die Mhe

DonCopal

----------


## Gast

Achja un noch ne ganz allgemeine Frage: Lohnt es sich berhaupt, jetzt ein Segel zu kaufen, wenn ich noch ein paar sehr alte Segel daheim habe (vielleicht so 10J. alt, hab aber keine Ahnung wie alt genau un sind noch in gutem Zustand)?? Oder soll ich lieber warten und mir dann spter ein neues Segel kaufen??

DonCopal

----------


## Gast

Also....das Freezone war im Freestyle-Test der Testsieger (2002)...ich hab das 6,7er und 5,7er ....hatte davor ein NP Soul....die Simmer sind Top...ich geb sie nicht mehr her. Das Supernova ist auch okay, als Anfngersegel & heizen kannst Du mit dem fast besser!!!
Ich bin auch ewig mit nem alten Segel rumgesurft....dann hab ich mich auch dazu berwunden ein neues zu kaufen + nen leichten Mast. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt machte ich schnelle Fortschritte beim Surfen.

Ich rate Dir: Kauf ein neues Segel und nen leichten Mast & Du hast 10mal soviel Spa & Erfolg als mit nem 10 Jahre alten Lappen!!!!

Greetz & Aloha
Alex.

----------


## Gast

Danke fr die Antwort aber hab immernoch Fragen.
Ist der Unterschied vom Freezone un dem Supernova in Sachen Heizen arg gro oder eigentlich kaum merkbar?? Weil ich als anfnger glaub da manchmal nich daran dass die Unterschiede zwischen zwei Segeln so gro sind. 
Bei dem Mast nimmt man doch am besten den, den der Hersteller empfiehlt, oder??? Und macht es Sinn einen Mast mit hherem Carbonanteil zu kaufen der dann aber teurer ist??Und der Gabelbaum, macht der auch noch was aus??? Oder reicht da ein etwas lterer?? 
Ich wei sind doch recht viele Fragen aber wer nett wenn sich jemand die Mhe macht und mir antwortet!!

DonCopal

----------


## Gast

DAs Freezone ist ein Freestyle Segel und das Supernova ist ein 
Freeride Segel. Ich hatte frher das Supersonic, das ist hnlich wie das Supernova. Und ich mu sagen, dass ein Freerider schon eindeutig besser zum heizen ist, da er hinten weiter runtergeschnitten ist. Die Freestyler sind zwecks guten Manwereigenschaften hinten schrg nach oben zur Gabel geschnitten. Da merkt man schon einen Unterschied....ich wrde jedoch nicht wieder zurckwechseln.....bin mit meinem Segel genau so schnell wie einer mit nem supernova.
Beim Mast mut Du unbedingt die Hrte nehmen, die der Hersteller auf dem Segel empfiehlt. Meistens werden 100% Carbonmasten empfohlen......da mut du jedoch entscheiden, wieviel du ausgeben mchtest. Die Marke des Masts mu nicht die sein, die der Hersteller angibt,...es sollte nur die Hrte und Lnge stimmen. Der Gabelbaum sollte halt nicht so alt sein, damit er gleich auseinanderbricht, wenn man sich dranhngt. Aber da kriegst schon Auslaufmodelle von NorthSails (z.B. Progression)...die fahre ich fr ca. 130.-Euro.

Viele Gre
Alex.

----------


## Gast

hi
also grundstzlich wurd ich sagen du solltest dir eher ein freemove segel kaufen gutes hndling(nicht so gut wie freestylesegel aber mit mehr power) da du ziemlich am anfang stehst solltest du eher auf mehr power achten damit du auch mal ins ruschen kommst wenn du hinterher besser bist kannst du die fehlende power durch technik ausgleichen aber das dauert..:) und ruschen kommt vor den fetten moves wo dann wieder das freestylesegel die nase vorne hat aber bis dahin ist dein segel wascheinlich schon platt also kauf dir lieber was mit power sonst bist du hinterher nur gefrustet wenn alle ruschen nur du nich
ich wrd dir z.b. north tonix oder trippel x empfehlen aber schau mal selber was dir am besten gefhlt wenn du dir die test anschaust wirst du bestimmt fndig 
funktionieren tun heute fast alle segel sehr gut kommt darauf an was du machen willst...

mfg
neo

p.s. @ alex ich stimm dir zu ich will meine alten segel auch nicht wieder haben(fahr auch nur freestyle und wawe) aber du kannst warscheinlich einiges das sind ganz ander voraussetzungen als ein anfnger....

----------


## Gast

Hm....was soll ich mir denn jetzt kaufen?? Ein Freestyle-, ein Freemove- oder ein Freeride-Segel?? Ein Freemove-Sgel liegt doch wahrscheinlich so ziemlich zwischen einem Freeride- und einem Freestyle-Segel (ich hoff ihr versteht was ich damit mein *g* ).
Und Neo, du hast doch gesagt dass ich "wenn mir die Tests anschau bestimmt fndig werd". Wo gibts solche Tests?? Findet man die auch im Intenet oder nur in Surfzeitschriften?? 
Und wie sieht das eigentlich mit einem neuen Brett aus?? Ich habe grade ein Calypso (is glaub von BIC). Lohnt es sich da auch so sehr wie bei einem Segel ein neues zu kaufen oder kann ich mir damit noch ein wenig Zeit lassen?? 

Also danke fr eure Hilfe 
DonCopal

PS.: Ich will endlich wieder surfen!!!

----------


## Gast

also ich hab nen supernova von 01 und ich bin super zufrieden ,da ist super vom handling und im vergliech trotzdem sehr schnell,also das denk ich wr ein gutes anfnger segel,icvh bin auch erst 17(seid februar) und komm super mit dem zurecht!
jan

----------


## Gast

@ Neo: Da stimme ich Dir schon zu...so ein Segel mit ein bichen mehr Power am Anfang ist echt kein Fehler....da wrde ich das RAF JET von NP empfehlen.....das Tonic ist auch nicht schlecht, bin ich auch schon gefahren!!!!

Tests findest Du bei www.windfinder.com oder www.surf-magazin.de

Die Tests vom Surf-Magazin finde ich am besten...hab echt gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht & selbst ausprobiert, ob die Eigenschaften stimmen, die das Surf-Test-Team so beschrieben hat.

Beim Board wrd ich auch keinen so nen alten Schinken kaufen, der kaum um die Kurve geht & nur schwer angleited.
Du bekommst schon recht billige gebrauchte Boards.

Super zum lernen fand ich den gelben F2 Ride 282 mit 115Litern....gleited frh an und ist perfekt zum halsen ber. 
Ich hab meinen (der war in einem sehr guten Zustand) fr 320 Euro letztes Jahr verkauft.
Es gibt viele gute Boards fr wenig Geld, mssen ja nicht die 2003er Modelle sein .

Wenn du was neueres willst, kann ich Dir die Fanatic Cross Boards empfehlen....gibts auch so mit 116 Litern. Kosten so um die 700Euro als Auslaufmodell!!!

Greetz Alex

P.S. will auch Surfen!!!!

----------


## Gast

hi
ja ich wrd auch sagen raf jet oder tonix/tonic mit einer cross 120 bist du dann perfect beraten...:) viel spa

mfg
Neo

p.s. ich geh heute surfen...:)

----------


## Gast

Ja, das mte passen. Der Cross 120 ist perfekt.
2 Kumpels von mir haben sich den auch gekauft, ...sind auch gerade am lernen & sie haben richtig Spa damit.

Jetzt hasst DU ja ne Lsung!!!

MfG Alex

@neo: wo gehst den hin zum surfen???

----------


## Gast

also ich find als anfnger brauch mer net super neus material,des is viel zu teuer,ich fahr jetzt noch den ride 282 von 99 und ich denk sowas reich locker fr ne anfnger und des is 100mal billiger.
jan

----------


## Gast

und ich denk mal als anfnger sind 120 liter zu wenig!
da brach mer shcon so min 135 oder mehr!oder?
jan

----------


## Gast

hi jan

eingendlich hast recht aber mit den neuen bords lernt man viel schneller weil die breiter und krzer sind 
abegehsehn davon wenn mann 55 kg wiegt sind 120 schon fast zuviel denke ich

mfg
neo

----------


## Gast

Hey Jan,
....ja .... der 115 Liter Ride 282 ist auch ein super Brettl zum lernen....hab ich oben glaub auch irgendwo reingeschrieben.
Aber bei 55 kg Gewicht sind 120 Liter mehr als genung.
Auderdem sind die Boards heute viel Kippstabieler, da sie um einiges breiter geworden sind
Ciao Alex.

----------


## Gast

Kennt ihr denn vielleicht au noch en Online-Shop, bei dem man gnstig Gebrauchtmaterial kriegt?? Will nmlich nich unbedingt soo viel Geld dafr ausgeben....
Und lohnt es sich sehr, mein Calypso von BIC gegen ein neueres Brett einzutauschen oder hat das auch noch bis spter Zeit???


Aloha 
DonCopal

----------


## Thorsten

http://www.modernsports.de
http://www.surfkeppler.de
http://www.surfbasar.com

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

ich wrd mal sagen erst bissle auf dem alten lernen,weil dann weisch selber was fr dich gut ist,weil wenn du ejtzt nen board kaufst nur auf unsere aussagen und kann sein dass des doch net sos richtige ist,vielelciht erst alltes fahren oder mal paar testen bei surfschulen..oder?
jan

----------


## Gast

Ich werd dann mal im nchsten Urlaub en paar Bretter testen und auch die Sache mit nem neuen Segel werd ich mir nochmal berlegen.
Also danke fr eure Hilfe

Aloha
DonCopal

----------

